# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Helsingin kaupunkibulevardit ja joukkoliikenne

## R.Silfverberg

Mun täytyy sanoa että minä en hirveästi hurraa Vihdintien enkä muidenkaan suurten ulosmenoteiden muuttamisesta bulevardeiksi.
Asun nimittäin nyt vajaan 20 km päässä Helsingin keskustasta luoteis-Espoon Aurorassa ja joudun työmatkoillani käyttämään seutubussilinjaa 321. Aamuisin yhteys on ollut täsmällinen ja siedettävän nopea koska jään pois ennen Haagan liikenneympyrää. Toisen suuntaan klo 16-18 ruuhkasssa yhteys on toivoton koska bussi jää jumiin jonnekin mannerheimintielle ja voi jäädä jopa 20 minuuttia myöhään tai sitten jätetään vuoroja ajamatta. Edes kännykkäsovellus ei osaa ennustaa milloin 321 ohittaa työpaikkaani lähimpänä oleva pysäkkiä. 
Jos ei hala viettää 20 minuuttia Vihdintien bussipysäkillä kannattaa nmennä Leppävaaraan 550:llä ja sieltä jollain toisella bussilla Espoon Auroraan mutta se on hitaampi vaihtoehto kuin jos 321 noudattaisi aikataulua, mutta kun se on täyttä  arpapeliä noudattaako se.

Jos Vihdintie muutetaan bulevardiksi ja sen varrelle rakennetaan runsaasti lisää asuintaloja, se ruuhkautuu entisestään ja autoilijoiden lisäksi bussimatkustajat tulevat olemaan ne jotka kärsivät eniten. Sama tulee toistumaan kaikilla niillä suunnilla joissa ei ole metroa tai lähijunaa rinnan, eli Hämaanlinnan, Tuusulan ja Lahden motareilla. Viikin pikaraitiotie tulisi sellaisissa olosuhteissa olemaan vitsi. Raitiovaunut eivät pysty korvaamaan busseja jotka tulevat Espoon tai Vantaan pohjoisosista kehäkolmosen tuntumasta. Ja kehäteiden välissä asuu kuitenkin ihmisiä n puoli miljoonaa. Vaikka raitiovaunu olisi hiukan bussia nopeampi siellä jossa se kulkee, niin vaihdollisena yhteytenä se tulisi oleman hitaampi ja hankalampi. Koko kaupunkibulevardi-idea on kopioitu jostain Puolasta tai entisestä neukkulasta, missään länsimaissa ei sellaista ole.

Mun mielestäni jos näiden sisääntuloteiden varsille halutaan rakentaa asuntoja tms, tulisi *moottoritiet kattaa* kuten Keilainiemessä tehdään kehäykköselle nyt. Sillon jää tilaa rakentaa raitiotiet korkeatasoiksi pikaraitioteiksi jotka eivät jää ruuhkiin. Ehkä se olisi yksinkertaisempi ratkaisu kuin tunnelimetrot jotka tulevat Sääntö-Suomen kiemuroiden takia ylivoimaisen kalliiksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## aulis

> Toisen suuntaan klo 16-18 ruuhkasssa yhteys on toivoton koska bussi jää jumiin jonnekin mannerheimintielle ja voi jäädä jopa 20 minuuttia myöhään tai sitten jätetään vuoroja ajamatta. Edes kännykkäsovellus ei osaa ennustaa milloin 321 ohittaa työpaikkaani lähimpänä oleva pysäkkiä. 
> Jos ei hala viettää 20 minuuttia Vihdintien bussipysäkillä kannattaa nmennä Leppävaaraan 550:llä ja sieltä jollain toisella bussilla Espoon Auroraan mutta se on hitaampi vaihtoehto kuin jos 321 noudattaisi aikataulua, mutta kun se on täyttä  arpapeliä noudattaako se.


Tämähän on tilapäistä nyt ja johtuu Reijolankadun kiskotyömaasta.




> Jos Vihdintie muutetaan bulevardiksi ja sen varrelle rakennetaan runsaasti lisää asuintaloja, se ruuhkautuu entisestään.


Mistä se ruuhka tulee? Vihdintiehän on jo nyt katu, jolla ajetaan kuuttakymppiä valoristeysten rytmittäminä, eivätkä bussikaistatkaan liene katoamassa mihinkään. Ei se tie kapasiteettiaan enempää houkuttele autoilijoita, olettaen että pikaraitiotie toteutetaan hyvin ja siitä tulee luotettava yhteys keskustaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämähän on tilapäistä nyt ja johtuu Reijolankadun kiskotyömaasta.


Ja seuraavaksi revitään katu auki jostain muualta ja ruuhkat jatkuu. Mitään tilapäistä ruuhkaa ei Helsingin kantakaupungisa ole.




> Mistä se ruuhka tulee? Vihdintiehän on jo nyt katu, jolla ajetaan kuuttakymppiä valoristeysten rytmittäminä, eivätkä bussikaistatkaan liene katoamassa mihinkään. Ei se tie kapasiteettiaan enempää houkuttele autoilijoita, olettaen että pikaraitiotie toteutetaan hyvin ja siitä tulee luotettava yhteys keskustaan.


Ruuhkat syntyvät siitä että liikenne kasvaa suuremmaksi kuin kadun välityskyky. Jos Vihdintie tai muun ison sisääntuloväylän varsi rakennetaan täyteen kerrostaloja niin uusien asukkaiden aiheuttama liikenne lisää ruuhkia.Kaikki eivät kuitenkaan kulje raitiovaunulla vaan hyvin monelle julkinen liikenne ei sovellu työmatkoihin lukuisten vaihtojen takia koska määränpää ei ole Stadin keskustassa ja joudutaan kulkemaan autolla. Se on arkea Helsingin seudulla ja korostuu koska kaikki eivät ole sellaisia idealisteja kuten minä. Todellisuudessa polkupyöräkin on nopeampi kuin bussi tai ratikka aina 10 km pituisille matkoille asti yksityisautoista nyt puhumattakaan.

Jos Vihdintie bulevardisoidaan niin bussikaistat on pakko rakentaa koko matkalle Varistoon asti tai bussien on sallittava ajaa ratikkakaistoilla. HSL:n asiantuntijat valitsevat.

t. Rainer

----------


## Makke93

Ei Metrokaan kyllä Pohjois-Espoon omakotitaloille kulkevia busseja korvaa. Päinvastoin nykysuunta on, että raskasraiteiden hintoja subventoidaan katkaisemalla seutubusseja liityntälinjoiksi. Sitten on enää jäljellä se reitti Jokerilla Leppävaaraan ja sisäisellä. 

Mannerheimintiellä ruuhkan aiheittuma bussien myöhästyminen normaalioloissa johtuu autojen koukkaamisesta bussikaistalle, kun kääntyvät. Jos kääntyminen hoidettaisiin ajokaistalta ei Ruuhka vaikuttaisi busseihin ollenkaan. Ja Vihdintielle bussikaistat on tulossa ilman Bulevardisointiakin. 

Bulevardisointi ollaan tekemässä ainoastaan Kehä I:lle asti suunnitelmissa, ja Vihdintielläkin uutisoitu 1. vaihe on vain Kaupintielle asti. Kehä I on noilla Neljällä nykyväylällä, jolla ei ole rinnakkaista raskasta raidetta alle 10km päässä keskustasta eli etäisyydellä, jolla kevyt liikenne on vielä kilpailukykyinen, etenkin jos autoliikenteen vaikutukset julkiseen liikenteeseen minimoidaan kunnolla. 

Muistutan nyt vielä lisäksi, että se Kehä I kattaminen 500m matkalta maksaa 100M. Eli 200M/km. Länsimetronkin kilometrihinta on vain puolet tuosta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Raitiovaunut eivät pysty korvaamaan busseja jotka tulevat Espoon tai Vantaan pohjoisosista kehäkolmosen tuntumasta. Ja kehäteiden välissä asuu kuitenkin ihmisiä n puoli miljoonaa. Vaikka raitiovaunu olisi hiukan bussia nopeampi siellä jossa se kulkee, niin vaihdollisena yhteytenä se tulisi oleman hitaampi ja hankalampi.


Mainitsemasi epäluotettava vaihdoton bussiko ei ole sitten hankala? Minusta olisi palvelutason parannus myös bussivyöhykkeelle, että bussilinjat katkaistaan bulevardien päiden tuntumassa oleville lähijuna-asemille ja bulevardiratikoista tehdään aidosti nopeita ja luotettavia (mikä on mahdollista ottamalla tilaa busseilta). Bulevardin päässä keskustaan menevät voivat vaihtaa lähijunaan ja välille menevät pikaratikkaan. Keskustasta tullessa matka-aika raideliikenteellä vaihtoasemalle olisi luotettava, jolloin enää ei olisi tuota epämääräistä odotusaikaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minusta olisi palvelutason parannus myös bussivyöhykkeelle, että bussilinjat katkaistaan bulevardien päiden tuntumassa oleville lähijuna-asemille ja bulevardiratikoista tehdään aidosti nopeita ja luotettavia (mikä on mahdollista ottamalla tilaa busseilta).


Ja vielä parempi, jos ne katkaistut bussilinjat muutetaan heilureiksi ja/tai poikittaisiksi linjoiksi eri kohteiden välillä, niin että niistä muodostuisi oma pieni verkosto runko- ja lähilinjoineen, joka samalla nivoo yhteen muita järjestelmiä.

----------


## Melamies

> Mainitsemasi epäluotettava vaihdoton bussiko ei ole sitten hankala? Minusta olisi palvelutason parannus myös bussivyöhykkeelle, että bussilinjat katkaistaan bulevardien päiden tuntumassa oleville lähijuna-asemille ja bulevardiratikoista tehdään aidosti nopeita ja luotettavia (mikä on mahdollista ottamalla tilaa busseilta). Bulevardin päässä keskustaan menevät voivat vaihtaa lähijunaan ja välille menevät pikaratikkaan. Keskustasta tullessa matka-aika raideliikenteellä vaihtoasemalle olisi luotettava, jolloin enää ei olisi tuota epämääräistä odotusaikaa.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä, vaikka pidänkin bulevardisointia sinänsä äärimmäisenä typeryytenä.

Parempi vaikka useampi vaihto, kunhan vuorovälit ovat tiheät ja liikenne luotettavaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei Metrokaan kyllä Pohjois-Espoon omakotitaloille kulkevia busseja korvaa. Päinvastoin nykysuunta on, että raskasraiteiden hintoja subventoidaan katkaisemalla seutubusseja liityntälinjoiksi. Sitten on enää jäljellä se reitti Jokerilla Leppävaaraan ja sisäisellä.


Bussilinjasto on ollut niillä nurkilla suurin piirtein sama viimeiseet 15 vuotta, eikä länsimetro vaikuta. Vähän turhan kiemurtelevia nuo Leppävaarasta lähtevät linjat ovat ja katuverkossa on moneen kohtaan 30 km/h rajoitus. Suora busssi on kyllä nopeampi kuin vaihdollinen, eroa 5-10 minuuttia. Suoran bussin ongelma on että se ei ole täsmällinen Helsingistä ulospäin ruuhka-aikaan.



> Mannerheimintiellä ruuhkan aiheittuma bussien myöhästyminen normaalioloissa johtuu autojen koukkaamisesta bussikaistalle, kun kääntyvät. Jos kääntyminen hoidettaisiin ajokaistalta ei Ruuhka vaikuttaisi busseihin ollenkaan. 
> .


Miten se estetään?




> Bulevardisointi ollaan tekemässä ainoastaan Kehä I:lle asti suunnitelmissa, ja Vihdintielläkin uutisoitu 1. vaihe on vain Kaupintielle asti. Kehä I on noilla Neljällä nykyväylällä, jolla ei ole rinnakkaista raskasta raidetta alle 10km päässä keskustasta eli etäisyydellä, jolla kevyt liikenne on vielä kilpailukykyinen, etenkin jos autoliikenteen vaikutukset julkiseen liikenteeseen minimoidaan kunnolla. 
> .


Pitkällä tähtäimellä Bulevardeja on suunniteltu Helsingin ulkorajalle asti, niiden yleiskaavakarttojen mukaan joita minä olen nähnyt. Kyse ei ole siitä että haittaako bulevardit alle 10 km helsingin keskustasta tulevien matkoja vaan kehäykkösen ja kolmosen väliltä ja kauempaa. Jos Helsingillä on varaa rakentaa bulevardit ja taloja täyteen niiden varret, niin on myös varaa joko kattaa valtatiet tai rakentaa metro bulevardin alle. 




> Muistutan nyt vielä lisäksi, että se Kehä I kattaminen 500m matkalta maksaa 100M. Eli 200M/km. Länsimetronkin kilometrihinta on vain puolet tuosta.


Myös sillon jos teiden kattaminen tehdään betonikansina talojen alle?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:42 ----------




> Mainitsemasi epäluotettava vaihdoton bussiko ei ole sitten hankala? Minusta olisi palvelutason parannus myös bussivyöhykkeelle, että bussilinjat katkaistaan bulevardien päiden tuntumassa oleville lähijuna-asemille ja bulevardiratikoista tehdään aidosti nopeita ja luotettavia (mikä on mahdollista ottamalla tilaa busseilta). Bulevardin päässä keskustaan menevät voivat vaihtaa lähijunaan ja välille menevät pikaratikkaan. Keskustasta tullessa matka-aika raideliikenteellä vaihtoasemalle olisi luotettava, jolloin enää ei olisi tuota epämääräistä odotusaikaa.


Jotta se järjestely toimisi, pitäisi bulevardin varrelle esim Haagaan rakentaa samanlainen  vaihtoterminaali kuin nyt Leppävaarassa jossa vaihto sujuisi nopeasti. En ole nähnyt millään kartalla suunnitelmia sellaisista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:45 ----------




> Tästä olen samaa mieltä, vaikka pidänkin bulevardisointia sinänsä äärimmäisenä typeryytenä.
> .


Kerrankin joku joka on samaa mieltä, siis siitä viimeisemmästä  :Wink: 



> Parempi vaikka useampi vaihto, kunhan vuorovälit ovat tiheät ja liikenne luotettavaa.


Jos on tarjolla vain busseja ja ratkoita ja matka yli 10 km niin 1 vaihto on mitä enimmillään sietää jos ei ole välttämättä bussien tai ratikoiden vannoutunut ystävä. Jos ylivoimaisesti pisimmän osan matkasta tekee junalla tai metrolla, niin 2 vaihtoa vielä menettelee, mutta  mieluimmin toivoo pääsevänsä silloinkin enintään yhdellä.

t. Rainer

----------

